# Own The 33 on Blu-ray or DVD on February 16 or Own It Early on Digital HD on February 2!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“An intensely local story and a global phenomenon."

— A. O. Scott, The New York Times



TRUE COURAGE SHINES THROUGH THE TOUGHEST MOMENTS WHEN
*
THE 33*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY, DVD AND DIGITAL HD FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Own it early on Digital HD on February 2

Blu-ray debuts on February 16



Burbank, CA, January 6, 2016 – Discover the unforgettable true story that’s never been told when “The 33” arrives onto Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD. Directed by Patricia Riggen from a screenplay by Mikko Alanne, Oscar® nominee Craig Borten (“Dallas Buyers Club”) and Michael Thomas, “The 33” is based on a true story of 33 miners held 200 stories underground who never lost hope.



“The 33” international cast is led by Antonio Banderas, Rodrigo Santoro, Academy Award® winner Juliette Binoche (“The English Patient”), James Brolin and Lou Diamond Phillips, with Bob Gunton and Gabriel Byrne. The film is based on the story by Jose Rivera and the book “Deep Down Dark” by Hector Tobar. The main cast also includes Mario Casas, Jacob Vargas, Juan Pablo Raba, Oscar Nuñez, Tenoch Huerta, Marco Treviño, Adriana Barraza, Kate del Castillo, Cote de Pablo, Elizabeth De Razzo, Naomi Scott, Gustavo Angarita and Alejandro Goic.



The film was produced by Oscar nominee Mike Medavoy, Robert Katz and Edward McGurn alongside executive producers Carlos Eugenio Lavin, Leopoldo Enriquez, Alan Zhang and José Luis Escolar.



“The 33” was filmed on location in Chile’s harshly remote yet stunningly beautiful Atacama desert just kilometers away from where the event took place, and deep within two mines located in central Colombia.



“The 33” will be available on February 16 on Blu-ray for $19.99, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet*. Fans can also own “The 33” via purchase from digital retailers beginning on February 2.



SYNOPSIS



In 2010, the eyes of the world turned to Chile, where 33 miners had been buried alive by the catastrophic explosion and collapse of a 100-year-old gold and copper mine. Over the next 69 days, an international team worked night and day in a desperate attempt to rescue the trapped men as their families and friends, as well as millions of people globally, waited and watched anxiously for any sign of hope. But 200 stories beneath the surface, in the suffocating heat and with tensions rising, provisions—and time—were quickly running out. A story of resilience, personal transformation and triumph of the human spirit, the film takes us to the Earth’s darkest depths, revealing the psyches of the men trapped in the mine, and depicting the courage of both the miners and their families who refused to give up.



Based on the gripping true story of survival – and filmed with the cooperation of the miners, their families and their rescuers – “The 33” reveals the never-before-seen actual events that unfolded, above and below ground, which became nothing less than a worldwide phenomenon.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“The 33” Blu-ray contains the following special features:

· The Mine Collapse

· The 33: The World Was Watching

· Theatrical Trailer



“The 33” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· The 33 The World Was Watching

· Theatrical Trailer



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On February 2, “The 33” will be available to own for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. On February 16, “The 33” will be made available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Vudu and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray $19.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $13.00



Standard Street Date: February 16, 2016

EST Street Date: February 2, 2016

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, English ADS-US

BD Languages: English (5.1 DTS), Latin Spanish, English ADS-US

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French,

Running Time: 127 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for a disaster sequence and some language

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


​


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

We will for sure watch this one. I hear it is good!


----------

